# Mains power monitor



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone got a mains power monitoring system installed either home made or professionally made? I have made and installed one myself and wondered if there is any interest out there?

Paddy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Paddy7 said:


> Has anyone got a mains power monitoring system installed either home made or professionally made? I have made and installed one myself and wondered if there is any interest out there?
> Paddy


Do tell more.

Are we talking about a simple plug in jobbie to show how many amps are being used at each socket or something that gives a reading on the incoming power supply in total?

Or.......... something completely different?


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have installed a unit made up myself to show the load being drawn from the EHU in total. See pic below. it shows the incoming voltage and the load as it is at the moment in time.


Paddy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm probably being a bit thick, but why would you need one, you pay for the EHU, and if there is power, then all is OK, if not you wake the site warden and either get power or a refund.

A 12v version at a sensible price might be of more use to me, although I have a volt meter which shows either VB or LBs already.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

The main reason for the mains monitor is to try and avoid overloading and thus tripping the supply and being in the dark or without my coffee machine in the hours of the night that the warden's are not available to reset.

I also have a 12V monitor buitl into the MH control panel.

Paddy.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Paddy7 said:


> The main reason for the mains monitor is to try and avoid overloading and thus tripping the supply and being in the dark or without my coffee machine in the hours of the night that the warden's are not available to reset.
> 
> I also have a 12V monitor buitl into the MH control panel.
> 
> Paddy.


OK - gis a price for a mains one.


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

I've used a plug in version on the mains hook-up lead to diagnose poor electrical performance on the Truma boiler, which turned out to be the electric elements failing. I'm not sure I'd use one in more routine circumstances, although I suppose it could give an indication when you're near the load limit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Paddy7 said:


> The main reason for the mains monitor is to try and avoid overloading and thus tripping the supply and being in the dark or without my coffee machine in the hours of the night that the warden's are not available to reset.
> 
> I also have a 12V monitor buitl into the MH control panel.
> 
> Paddy.


Ah I see, thanks Paddy, never having been on site EHU, I didn't realise it's such an issue.

I suppose if it was cheap enough the must have types will buy one.

I'd like a very cheap 12v version which monitors the VB and LBs volts and amps, but only when needed, IE not permanently on and switchable between the two via a centre off switch to save on complexity, and also using only four wires in total.

I wonder if it could all be done via a single display like yours for both 12v and 230v, now that might open a few purses.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have one of these:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/plug-in-mains-power-and-energy-monitor-38343
which I use in the van primarily for checking the cumulative consumption of an oil-filled radiator on frost setting, but it's also used for checking voltage to confirm fridge problems are due to being on the end of a supply of a busy campsite rather than a problem with my fridge!

I don't have a problem with tripping the EHU as my Victron gear has a knob to set the maximum current it should draw before taking the excess from the batteries or alarming. I got fed up with missing sporting moments on the TV because others tripped their supply!
http://www.victronenergy.com/upload/documents/Digital Multi Control Panel_front_300dpi.jpg

Dave


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is what i did.

I bought one of these from ebay, Item No 281052386403, pic below.

Then from B&Q i bought a plastic single socket box and blank cover.
I cut a hole in the cover to fit the monitor, very slowly and fiddly so as not to break the fragile material.

I opened up the distribution board and removed the live feed and fed this throught the CT and reconnected it. 
I then connected a mains feed to the meter and the CT conections to the meter using two seperate two core cables.

The unit is only powered when on EHU.


Paddy


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's a neat little unit and worth having if you are a bit on the 'power-hungry' side.

I don't think we have anything that would cause us grief if we lost EHU, we are mainly 12V and LPG, although useful to have the microwave occasionally.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe, in light of a previous post about cables being stolen, if fitted with an alarm it might be of some use to us.

cabby


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi for the simple minded how do you wire up the e bay unit, a wiring diagram may help some of us.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I have done a quick brief, not a shematic but i think should be clear enough.

I guess i should say make sure you do this with the power off and use good practice or a qualified tradesperson.

Paddy.


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

That is great many thanks and yes I work in building services but on the mechanical side so H & S is OK for me.


----------

